# has anyone got that random sudden urge to clean?



## trinaestella

So i've had little sleep, been out most of the day and i am exhausted! But all of a sudden i just got this cleaning energy and i am cleaning everything! 

Lol, has anyone else had this during pregnancy? I love it!


----------



## Kaisma

Me! I used to hate cleaning and washing dishes, sometimes I just left dishes before Ive used all of them and I HAD to wash em lol

We were cleaning yesterday, but today I felt this house is still dirty,I just started to clean. And I dont even hate washing dishes anymore! OH hates it and Im a bit mad he never does anything, but... I wash them and it takes only 5-10 mins so Im not bothered anymore!

Also Ive started cooking way more. I just wanna eat healthy as OH eats full crap!!!


----------



## emmylou92

Your nesting :) its great. :) I think most mothers to be go through it!


----------



## rainbows_x

I nested like mad, and I have random urges to clean Everything even now :lol:

I did 3 lots of washing the day Ava was born, even though it was all clean already lol.


----------



## Amber4

Umm, I want to clean but really I cba. I keep looking at the floor thinking it needs hoovering, but I don't wanna do it myself lol. :dohh:


----------



## trinaestella

Loool amber! thats how i was

And i thought it might be too early to start nesting :dohh: i hope i stay like this forever :D

Ugh pregnancy has changed me a lot, right now im just sniffing my cleansing pads - im craving the smell sooo much i wanna eat it :laugh2:


----------



## jemmie1994

i've had an urge to cook things but not to clean, my room still a tip haha


----------



## Ashleii15

Ohh yes 
When you get close to your due date, it's called Nesting and it means your LO is going to be here soon! ^_^


----------



## MaybeP

I've been cleaning like mad! OH and I were pretty much living like slobs for the beginning of my pregnancy because I had no energy after working full time and, lets face it, OH just can't clean for shit lol. 
But since getting my energy back I've been cleaning so much. We had pretty much gone through all of our clothes, they were just on our floor dirty so I did laundry for days and now both our closets are 100% organised and our dressers and all the towels, sheets, pillow cases ect are folded in the closet. OH hates it because I now yell at him if he leaves anything around since I've worked so hard. 

We have sooo many hand-me-downs for the baby in both girl and boy colours and I can't wait until next saturday when we find out what were having so I can go through all of it and organise LO's closet and dresser and figure out what were keeping and what were not. It's so exciting :)


----------



## ashleypauline

i ALWAYSS have the urge to clean now...but im wayy to lazy to actually do it haha


----------



## x__amour

You're nesting! I never got to nest, I wish I did! :lol:


----------



## Amber4

I finally hoovered! Only took 3 hours before I could be bothered :thumbup:


----------



## trinaestella

Amber4 said:


> I finally hoovered! Only took 3 hours before I could be bothered :thumbup:

:haha: i dno wat happened to me, i took a break from cleaning then passed out on the sofa :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm starting to finally clean and get everything sorted out. I had a massive sort-out of my bedroom and organised all the baby things  I still have so much to do though! xx


----------



## samisshort

I'm with Ashley on this - I get the urge to clean but I'm too damn lazy to do anything about it lol

Thankfully there is plenty of time before LO arrives so I can be lazy for now and do some cleaning then :dohh:


----------



## Kaisma

I wanna clean today, especially the kitchen is a mess... but today I CANT be bothered, OHs turn to wash those dishes


----------

